# Spyder D30 Armored crew shirt and shorts



## beep (Jun 19, 2008)

Mountain Bike mag reviewed this gear. I'm thinking this is something really good. 
What do you think?
http://thegearjunkie.com/gear-review-d30-spyder-mtb-suit


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I've used a Spyder d3o top for slalom ski racing. The stuff definitely works. My only concern for biking is that the stuff is hot. I was hot skiing in it. That said, Dainese suits are hot too, so maybe it's the same with the Spyder. I am currently using 661 d3o knee and elbow guards for DH, and those are great. I really like the idea of the d3o hydration pack.


----------



## beep (Jun 19, 2008)

*Thanks. good info..thanks for the info about the 661 stuff*

Thanks for the info....appreciate that and the info on the DH gear.



epic said:


> I've used a Spyder d3o top for slalom ski racing. The stuff definitely works. My only concern for biking is that the stuff is hot. I was hot skiing in it. That said, Dainese suits are hot too, so maybe it's the same with the Spyder. I am currently using 661 d3o knee and elbow guards for DH, and those are great. I really like the idea of the d3o hydration pack.


----------

